# 44140 Colectomy,47600 Cholecycstectomy



## sjfarnsworth (Nov 18, 2011)

Laparotomy-Sigmoid Colectomy with anastomosis, Spenic flexure mobilization, Cholecystectomy (for symptomatic cholelithiasis).

  44140
+44139
 47600-59

 45330 (flexible sigmoidoscopy done before beginning the open portion of surgery to locate the fistula area) Would this be billable for mcare pt? I found a CCI edit that shows it's bundled with the 44140 but it looks as if a modifier is allowed?

I would love to hear from fellow coders.


----------



## Lujanwj (Nov 21, 2011)

I'd suggested 44140 47600 44139.  No modifier -59 needed on the chole but a -51 if your payer requires.  You can tried to unbundle the scope if you can show separate and distinct at that point you would used the -59 on the scope.  However, it kinda of sounds like it was part of 44140.  Either way your call.  

Good luck. 

P.S. Be careful with your usage of -59.  Use when necessary but be sure to use correctly.  Could call in an audit.


----------



## LindaEV (Nov 21, 2011)

Fro your description of why the scope was done, I would not bill it. It sounds like it was part of the bigger picture.


----------

